# This guy......



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

.......... has WAAAAAY too much time on his hands:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The guy is a craftsman. By the look of his hands, I think he's the guy who refurbished that mauling hammer.

And best of all, from the look of his bracelet and T-shirt, he's a biker. I can't wait to see what he does with a panhead engine..


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

That guy has amazing skills!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Tango2X said:


> That guy has amazing skills!


What would be your best guess on the opening bid for that wooden rifle at auction?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> What would be your best guess on the opening bid for that wooden rifle at auction?


$1000?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I thought it was awesome, right up until he painted it metallic...then he pretty much ruined in in my eyes.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Makes you realize the amount of skill and labor that went into a rifle 120 years ago. 

Consider instead of wood having to produce and machine the metal parts. That guy is a true craftsman.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

That is awesome.


----------

